# Cams-SR20DE



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i have a 96' 200sx SE-R....my dad had a mustang when he was younger and said he put real radical cams in it....i know its a MUCH large engine...but are there such things for the SR20DE??

may be a dumb ? but theres only one way to learn


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

larger* pardon my spelling


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, there are aftermarket cams for the sr20. Jim Wolf makes them. www.jimwolftechnology.com


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

now with those cams....would i be able to just install them or would i have buy n e thing else?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

chubsmagee44 said:


> i have a 96' 200sx SE-R....my dad had a mustang when he was younger and said he put real radical cams in it....i know its a MUCH large engine...but are there such things for the SR20DE??
> 
> may be a dumb ? but theres only one way to learn


Be careful! Once you get started with modifications, it's like a disease that won't go away. You're consumed with it (see my sig below). You might even end up with a car more powerful than your dad's moded Mustang (it's been done to cars like yours, really).

Lew


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

you can install the cams by themselves, sure. Although it is recommended to use with a JWT ecu to get the full advantage of them


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

is it a desease because things brake....or because its just addicting


and i doubt it....one...i dont have the money...and 2...my dadys mustang ran 11 1/2s....lol radical cams werent the only thing he had on it..(by the way mustang was my first choice...older one...but $$$$$)


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

chubsmagee44 said:


> is it a desease because things brake....or because its just addicting


If things break either you didn't build it right or you turned the boost up too high (a stupid mistake). It's just addictive.



chubsmagee44 said:


> and i doubt it....one...i dont have the money...and 2...my dadys mustang ran 11 1/2s....lol radical cams werent the only thing he had on it..(by the way mustang was my first choice...older one...but $$$$$)


As I said, it's been done to cars like yours. The engine in your car can produce 350WHP reliably when turbocharged without touching the bottom end. It can exceed 450WHP if the internals are beefed up. I think the record for a car with the SR20DE is in the low 10s (maybe into the 9s by now, I haven't checked in a while).

Lew

Lew


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

how would i know where to set the boost(how?)(whats the boost?)

like i said...dumb questions...but theres only one way to learn

if i had the kind of money to get that much power....id have a mustang with twin 3" inchers straight out the back with a blower stinkin out the hood....so i could drive through parking lots and set off car alarms (i know it can be done to my car)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

last i checked, there was a b13 sr20 pushing 9's


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

chubsmagee44 said:


> how would i know where to set the boost(how?)(whats the boost?)



boost=psi=pounds per square inch

its for F/I applications


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

F/I im assuming means forced induction and does that mean that there is no boost controller on my stock car?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

chubsmagee44 said:


> F/I im assuming means forced induction and does that mean that there is no boost controller on my stock car?



correct..its forced induction. you do not have a boost controller


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> If things break either you didn't build it right or you turned the boost up too high (a stupid mistake). It's just addictive.
> 
> 
> -what is the boost about when im tlaking about replacing the cams??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

chubsmagee44 said:


> lshadoff said:
> 
> 
> > If things break either you didn't build it right or you turned the boost up too high (a stupid mistake). It's just addictive.
> ...


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

oohhh ok thanks for all your guys input by the way


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Beware the lifters!*

Just to help cear things up a little.....

SR20DE - non turbo = no boost (i am assuming this is what you have?)
SR20DET - Turbo - boost potential = extremely addictive!

Now with that out of the way, if you have a non turbo (naturally aspirated) SR20 you obviously wont be worrying about boost - but Camshafts are a good place to look for more power. 

One thing you need to be very aware of......The SR20 uses Hydraulic lifters which really are limited to about 7,500rpm. Anything over that and you are asking for trouble. A common practise here with teh race guys is to install solid lifter, but that is quite an expensive excersise.

I would suggest a mild set of Cams, keep your revs below the 7,500rpm and have a lot of fun. If you want to go further though..... you need higher compression pistons, BIG Camshafts, adjustable Cam sprockets and solid lifters..... then you can start talking 8,500+rpm and much bigger horsepower. Some of the guys here in Australia are getting 190-200 rear wheel horsepower from naturally aspirated SR20's.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

average pricing and horse gain with a mild set of cams?


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> average pricing and horse gain with a mild set of cams?


6 months of allowance money saved Jr.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> 6 months of allowance money saved Jr.



i have 3 jobs-pay for my car stuff and my jet ski


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Sorry....no idea on pricing...but if you check out Tim Button's web site you can email him. He bought some Cams not so long ago, and he would be more than happy to give you an indication.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ive never really priced out cams, but from what i hear, they go from 500-600$


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

cams generally go for $500-$600. My suggestion, go read Mike Kojima's old "revenge of the nerd" articles at www.nissanperformancemag.com. Go read about engines at www.howstuffworks.com. Go to a library and read up on cars and engines. you'll learn a lot faster that way


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

check this out mang...pretty informative http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php#Cam Shafts


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i reletively know how an engine works...it just i was wondering if any body made these style cams....which i really like a couple of them that JWT makes..

thanks everyone for all your help


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I would go with the JWT S-series cams. The mildest is the s3 then the s4 and then the s5. If you want more aggresive cams like their C-series you will need to upgrade your retainers and springs aswell.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

2 important things:

1. Currently your car is governed by the ECU not to rev above 7100. When it hits 7100, if you don't know, it will bounce off of it like a wall (at least that's what it feels like to me), and you will want to strangle the nearest human in order to release your frustration (if power is addictive, imagine this experience as withdraw). To increase the rpm range in order to take advantage of any cams, you will need the JWT ECU which is at least $500 new. Beyond increasing rev range, it gives you smoothness, extra throttle response, a bit more power and torque, and gets rid of the 109 mph limit. 

2. Depending on what cams you get, your horsepower bump won't get going until almost 6000 rpm. Don't expect to be impressed with more power below this (where you probably spend 95% of your time). Some cam swaps even decrease low end power. Cams are largely used by high-rpm racers. For more usable, mid-range power, look into a cold air intake by AEM or Hotshot. Moreover, the cost of an intake/header/exhaust combo is comprable to an ECU/cams combo, and would probably be a lot more satisfying. Look for a Hotshot intake and header, matched with a custom, mandrel-bent 2.25 inch exhaust with a resonator for sound control. This will give you a significant increase in power from 4000-7100 rpm. Shouldn't be much more than $1100 if you and your pop can install some of it yourself.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

ok....

quick ? about that 109 limit...is that on 98 SE-R's too?..my broter has one and my dad decided to drive it 120 on a highway...HAHA...


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

also....with a Cold air intake...what is the average HP gain....i mean is the temperature difference really that much different???


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> also....with a Cold air intake...what is the average HP gain....i mean is the temperature difference really that much different???


N-e-where btween 5-10hp at most and cooler air is much better for a running engine


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

chubsmagee44 said:


> ok....
> 
> quick ? about that 109 limit...is that on 98 SE-R's too?..my broter has one and my dad decided to drive it 120 on a highway...HAHA...



the needle keeps going....but that doesnt mean the car is going that speed.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

CAI hp: 5-10 hp sounds about right. Maybe 12. Not as much as cams, but way cheaper, and in the more usable 4k-7k range of the engine range. Most folks start with this. It also give you better mid range throttle response, and nice throaty sound when the gas is mashed above 3500 rpm.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Do you have i/h already? If you dont, there really is no need get cams yet. You arent flowing enough air and exhaust to use aftermarket cams until you upgrade your i/h and maybe exhaust.

Also, if you get the JWT S3 or S4 cams i know that they start to gain power from about 3500. They only lose a small amount of power below that. I have the S3's and they are very very streetable.

Some people recommended getting the AEM CAI, but if you plan on getting cams i would go for the HS or PR(you can get them for half off now). The AEM only has 2.5" diameter piping while the PR and HS are both 3". If you plan on getting cams you will get more power from a 3" diameter.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

If you get an intake cam from a 91-93 SER you will gain about 5-7whp. You do not need any other mods to get use out of the intake cam. These can be had for around $50 used. There are usually some for sale on the forums.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

but if its a steady acceleration and it goes up to 120...is it a possibility that its right..i mean it wasnt like we hit 109 and the needle kept going....when it got there we were still accelerating...and we cruised there for a short bit


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

also can n e one give me a temp difference for a CAI....is there accually a large difference?


----------

